# Pine Island Sound questions



## SC_Hewes (Jan 20, 2016)

Making a trip to Pine Island Sound, staying in St James City. I have done plenty of google earth research and have some areas picked out... but are there any areas I shouldn't bother with if I'm not familiar? Don't want to waste half a day stuck when I won't have all that much time to fish.


----------



## mboeder (Mar 4, 2011)

flats around the power line are a good area, reds and snook plus a great area to catch bait. Watch the tides. blind pass is good to catch snook with live bait in the am before everyone bum rushes the area. I've had luck in tarpon bay before. I usually fish the northern end of pine island, pine land marina around cayo and boca grande. The tarpon are already rolling and many of my buddies are slaying them in pine island sound!!! You can't really get "stuck" around the area. If you need someone to fish with or pole hit me up. My lt-25 tears it up out there, but I get soaked!


----------



## SC_Hewes (Jan 20, 2016)

Thanks mboeder!! I wont be heading down for a while but gotta get it planned early for work etc. Wish I could get on some tarpon now though.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

hit up Tarpon Bay early a.m. low incoming if possible....some nice redfish/snook/tarpon in there for sure!!! Also check out Foster Bay on west side of PIS, that whole area is fishy esp. near the mangroves, lots of grass...take your time and watch for reds and snook, cheers!


----------



## SC_Hewes (Jan 20, 2016)

I'll definitely do that TylertheTrout. Thanks for the info... I'll let you know how it goes


----------

